# Storming of thunder ridge.



## MSWC2012 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello All. Looking for info on the storming of thunder ridge bike ride in Va. Any thoughts about this ride. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Rode it for the past two years. Stayed at the YMCA, well organized and supported. Nice rollers for first 20 or so miles before the climbing starts. About a 13 mi climb with rest stop half way up. Not overly steep, just a steady ascend. Descent can be quite chilly, so be prepared. Few smaller climbs and rollers beyond BRP, I think it's about 8k ft of climbing total.

Recommended if you enjoy climbing and rollers.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSWC2012 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks nova_rider. Love climbs and riding up the blue ridge parkway sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I live locally and have ridden the 75 miler for the past few years. It is super well organized, beautiful scenery, nice people. The schwag bag is very good. This year the ride coincides with the local university graduation so hotel rooms are rare and expensive, but a lot of people use the camping at the YMCA, which includes showers and locker room. It’s a nice Y and they close it for ride day, Just riders use it. Pizza and chocolate milk at the finish!


----------

